# Bac-pak plus diarrhea



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Zane has been on California Natural Puppy Lamb and Rice for over a week. He's been doing great, firm stools, low stool volume and he goes 1-2 times per day. I wanted to use a pro-biotic so I bought a bottle of bac-pak plus to try. I wanted to see how he did with the food first so I didn't use the bac-pak until 3 days ago. 

I added 1/4 gram to his food as per the feeding instructions and within 30mins he went outside and had diarrhea. He's NEVER had diarrhea before. At lunch and dinner his stools were firm again. I tried yesterday and the same thing, breakfast diarrhea, lunch and dinner his stools were fine. Today he's only had breakfast but the same thing, diarrhea. 

Zane isn't stressed but it says during stress to double / triple the amount. I guess I could try to increase it tomorrow morning. If that doesn't work can someone recommend another brand of pro-biotic & enzyme.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My Tito can't take any probiotics, they all give him diarrhea!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I am confused as to why the use of probiotics and bac-pak plus if he is doing good on the food he already eats?!


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Claudia M said:


> I am confused as to why the use of probiotics and bac-pak plus if he is doing good on the food he already eats?!


I'm not using a pro-bitotic and bac-pak plus, just bac-pak plus which is a pro-biotic and digestive enzyme. Plenty of dog owners use pro-biotics and or enzymes and they're dogs don't have any digestive issues either.

*Nature’s Farmacy Blog » Enzymes & Probiotics*

"Importance of Proper Digestion 
Friday, August 1st, 2008 by Nature's Farmacy 
It has been observed that health is the result of what the dog assimilates, not what it necessarily eats. Canine accept lots of food into their bodies, but only that which has been properly assimilated can be utilized for rebuilding and repairing cells and malfunction areas. 

This is an old and true axiom. They should thoroughly chew the solid foods, mixing saliva with them until the food becomes a liquid, then they should drink it. The saliva thoroughly mixed with the foods is the key that opens up the doors of digestion. Without mixing saliva with the food, the balances of the digestive juices are not activated for good assimilation. By “inhaling”, gulping, or bolting the food down without properly mixing saliva with it, your dog only gets eight to ten percent of its value. If your dog thoroughly chewed it’s food, the value would change this to forty or forty-five percent. The remaining balance is generally cellulose or indigestible fiber.

I have yet to witness a dog that took time to chew it’s solid food or swish the liquids it consumes. How do you make up for these shortcomings? Simply add Nature’s Farmacy Digestive Enhancer to their diet on a daily basis. By adding this one supplement, you can increase the assimilation and utilization four to six fold. You not only receive far better health for your dog, but also save money. Dog food (Raw food or dry kibble) is one of your largest canine expenditures, and if you can get four to six times better assimilation, this promises superior health and a happier life. With less of the food you have been used to feeding, your dog can receive much more power and energy. 

Pasty cereal grains such as corn, wheat, and barley are decidedly constipating in their influence, because of their pasty consistency and the little chewing, which they receive. New bread, hot biscuits, “noodles,” and doughy foods of all sorts are likewise objectionable. If the above principles are not applied, constipation and/or indigestion can result. Premature old age and death, miseries originate from canine constipation more than from any other bodily disorder. Constipation is not in itself a disease, but is a symptom, the cause of which may be disease or simply neglect.

Indigestion is poor assimilation or difficulty in processing food. The use of aluminum-based digestive tablets sold on the market give only temporary relief and aluminum poisoning is a side effect or after-effect. However, by feeding a canine nutritiously and supplementing your dog’s diet with a good quality stabilized probiotic such as Digestive Enhancer, you can set your dogs on a much healthier path.

Ultrasonic and X-ray technological research shows that in eight to fourteen hours from the beginning of a meal the process of digestion has been completed in dogs consuming dry kibble. Interestingly, it only takes two to four hours for a raw diet for complete digestion. At this time and point in digestion (both instances), the digested food has been absorbed, and the unusable residue has been pushed half way through the colon. In eight hours, the food has traveled more than twenty-five feet, with only two and a half feet to go.

Optimally, when the work of digestion is finished and the useful part of the food has been absorbed, there remains nothing to be done but to dispose of the indigestible and useless residue by pushing it along two or three feet further. A healthy canine should have a minimum of two to three bowel movements a day. Too often, the owner trains the animal to just have one bowel movement per day. I would prefer at least three times a day or after each meal. When toxic waste matter is left to stagnate in the lower bowel tract, the system becomes polluted with poisonous gases, which congest and irritate the surrounding organs, causing adhesions and other ailments. 

The canine putrefaction is the source of the foul odor and gases that originate in the colon. These foul smells, which are not only most offensive to the sense of smell, are also highly poisonous. They may give rise to nausea, loss of appetite, foul tongue, bad “doggie” breath, itchy skin, headache, and a host of other grave canine disorders. Digestive Enhancer to the rescue! Used daily it increases assimilation and does not allow these gases to form.

_Nature’s Farmacy Inc. _
_All rights reserved."_


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

We are using fortiflora. And so far no issues.not sure if this is the kind of probiotic your thinking of? We used to buy from vet but it was more expensive. So ive bought it online now. Using petedge, or amazon. But many dog stores online carry it


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

I stopped using it and added Fido-Vite Flexx and within 10hrs. his stools were solid again. Something in the bac-pak didn't agree w/ Zane whatsoever!!

/thread.......


----------

